# TOTW vs Fromm Gold LBP



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been contemplating switching from Taste of the Wild puppy to Fromm LBP for a little while. He's 25 weeks old and is 57 lbs. My dog seems to really like TOTW even though he does itch here and there, it doesn't seem too over the top. I've been curious about switching to a LB food and if it would be better for my dog overall. So should I make the switch, or should I stay with TOTW because my dog is still eating/seemingly enjoying it?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I like Fromm. I feed the LBP to Chloe and I have no problems.. she gets so excited when she see's he bowl. I did feed her one bag of TOTW but she didn't really care for it. One thing about TOTW is that it is from the Diamond company which has had recalls in the pat.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I feed TOTW Pacific Stream. Have for years - 3 different dogs. No problems. The dogs like it. I can find stores that carry it. I like what I feed to be accessible.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I also noticed TOTW is grain free, Fromm doesn't seem to be. Should I worry about that?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Fromm has a 4 Star line (which is grain free) and just came out with another formula for gold which is also grain free.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My Annie, in avatar, passed away at 14.5 years old. She had food allergies. She couldn't eat chicken. She also could not tolerate the richer foods, like Orijen and Wellness. I put her on the fish based, grain free formula and she did well. It is always about what YOUR dog does well on. If Chloe is doing fine on TOTW, personally, I would not change.

People that feed Fromm seem very happy with it. It is definitely an option for you. I would have to order it on line and that doesn't really work for me. I'm not organized enough. If I'm running low on TOTW, I know several local stores that sell it. Fromm's I'd be out of luck.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My dogs do well on Natural Balance.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't feed it anymore, but had better results with TOTW than Fromm's. It was a taste issue though.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Bella, didn't know what. Steven, can't complain about getting 14.5 years. 

My puppy Jax does pretty well on TOTW, other then some minor scratching here and there but I always read great things on here about Fromm, and I was thinking a LB food might be better then an All Stages food. Probably not a huge difference either way, I just want the best for my puppy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

dhaney, which TOTW formula are you feeding? You can always try the Fromm. See if you can get sample size bags.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Started him on TOTW Pacific, but I've had him on TOTW high prairie for his last 2 bags. That's a good idea, might as well make sure he likes it first.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I order Fromm online and I have no problems I just order it when I am low on food it's also a very reasonable price and I get free shipping plus it comes within a day so I'm happy with that.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've feed TOTW for several years, didn't have problems with it, but after several recalls I called it quits, I feed Fromm's Chic a la Veg, I do add raw meat and bones and of course digestive enzymes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to feed TOTW and never had any issues with it.

But I have been feeding my dogs Fromm for almost 8 months now and I have been very happy with it. Sinister gets rotated on all of the grain free flavors and Draven gets fed the Chicken A La Veg flavor.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Would a large breed food be better then an all stages food? Or is there not a big difference?


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

My puppy better love him some Fromm! Wasn't paying attention and accidentally ordered two 33lb bags of Adult LB food and he's not even 6 months. Figured I might as well keep them and just ordered two 33lb bags of the puppy food. If he doesn't like Fromm there's going to be a lot of wasted food lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I fed Fromm LBP. When shade see this she will tell you how much she love fromm lol.. Might even be more convincing than the ad itself


----------

